# Clawson Tunnel, Leicestershire-Sept '12



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

Clawson Tunnel, also known as either Scalford or Hose Tunnel, was built in 1879 and closed in 1964. It was on the Great Northern and London North Western Railways. It is 834 yards (762 Meters) long. It was a bore job, the south Portal is wide open in a field, the north portal, however is very overgrown so the only access route is from the south. There is a conveniently placed footpath going past quite close to the south portal. In the area there are lots of stories about the tunnel, a guy in my local told me that there was 2 tunnels that met this one in the middle and although there is brickwork to support this rumor, Myself and my friend, after doing extensive research found this is a load of bull. We did, however, find out there was an engine explosion in 1906. We could find no other information on this incident. Other local rumors say that there was a murder in the tunnel in the seventies but I can't find any information to support this. One notable fact about this tunnel is that it had a reputation for trains getting stuck whilst coming out of the south portal due to the high gradient coming out.

(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)





(8)





(9)





(10)





Cheers for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

What were the boxes used for birds?


----------



## King Mongoose (Mar 18, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> What were the boxes used for birds?



Think so, apparently they've been there since the 80's but Wombat says he can't remember them being there in the early 90's


----------

